# W-Lan Netz überlastet?



## Seridan (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Zuhause sind wir zwei Personen die WoW spielen, wir gehen beiden mit Notebooks über ein W-lan Netz ins Internet. Als Router haben wir einen D-link DIR-615. Unser Internet beziehen wir von Kabel BW und haben eine 32er Leitung.

Es ist uns nun schon zwei - drei Mal passiert das nach ca. 1,5 - 2 Stunden spielen, unsere Latenz ingame auf über 2k ansteigt. Diese geht dann zwar wieder etwas runter, es wird aber nicht spürbar besser (spielen ist nicht mehr möglich). Das Problem tritt hauptsächlich in Dungeons auf, hält dann aber auch in der normalen Spielwelt an.
Wie lange es dann dauert bis es wieder normal wird kann ich nicht sagen. Am nächsten Morgen geht dann aber wieder alles normal.
Firmware ist auf dem neusten Stand.

Hoffe ihr wisst vllt. woran das liegen könnte. Ist der Router vllt. mit zwei Rechner überlastet?

MfG


----------



## eMJay (11. Oktober 2012)

Der Router und der Rechner wird mit so was simplen wie WoW auf gar keinen Fall überlastet sein. Es sei den, der Launcher zieht gerade ein Update. 

Eine ganz einfache möglichkeit festzustellen ob es an WoW, ISP, oder Router/Modem hängt ist ein tracert zu erstellen. 

Wow laufen lassen.

Start-> Suchen-> "CMD" eingeben-> rechtsklick als Admin ausführen

"netstat -n -p tcp -b | more" eingeben

Wow.exe suchen und die IP merken, in der rechten Spalte, die den Port 3724 verwendet es handelt sich da um die Server IP man kann die IP da sie recht weit unten liegt auch direkt abschreiben.

"tracert XXX,XXX,XXX,XXX" wenn du hinten noch "c:\tracert.txt" eintippst dann wird das in einer Text Datei im Laufwerk "C" gespeicherter. Braucht man aber nur wenn man den Text braucht. 

[attachment=12961:tracert.JPG]


Wenn da direkt hohe Latenz auftaucht also in 1-2 Zeile dann ist der Router oder Modem schuld.
Ansonsten kannst du sehen was das Problem macht. 3-6 ist bei mir der Provider
Anschließend gehen die Daten nach Frankreich ins Telia Netz. Wenn erst da hohe Latenz auftaucht sind die Schuld.
Die Letzte Stelle ist die Firewall von Blizz weiter kommt man nicht rein. Wenn da was nicht stimmt dann ist Blizz schuld.

Ich tippe mal auf ein Provider. 

Man kann den Router auch mal kurz vom Strom nehmen und schauen was passiert. 
Ich hatte den auch bis Montag über 2 Jahre im Betrieb. Das hat schon ab und zu geholfen.


----------



## Seridan (11. Oktober 2012)

Super, vielen Dank.
Werde ich gleich heute Abend mal ausprobieren. Ich poste dann was dort steht.
Darf ich fragen welchen Router du dir jetzt geholt hast?


----------



## eMJay (11. Oktober 2012)

TP- WR1043ND


----------



## Seridan (11. Oktober 2012)

Jao, genau das hatte ich mir gestern als Alternative herausgesucht. Na dann habe ich ja evtl. schon mein Ersatzgerät. Danke


----------



## Seridan (11. Oktober 2012)

Nabend,




so habe nun deine Anweisungen befolgt und die Befehle eigegeben (das mit der txt- Datei hat leider nicht geklappt).

Es sind annähernd die selben Zahlen wie bei dir.

Heute Abend hatte ich aber wieder die selben Probleme mit der Latenz in WoW, hab dann auch genau zu dem Zeitpunkt die Befehle bei Cmd eingegeben aber auch hier nicht auffälliges bemerkt.

Komisch war aber heute Abend das ich nur mit einem Rechner im Internet war.

Noch eine Idee an was es noch liegen könnte?

Wenn die Latenz in WoW hoch ist kann ich auch keine Internet Seite aufrufen.




MfG


----------



## eMJay (12. Oktober 2012)

Sind die Spiele auf beiden Rechner zu 100% heruntergeladen? 

Hast du mal versucht einen Speedtest zu machen in der besagten Zeit?

Evtl. Kabel anschließen um das WLAN auszuschließen.


----------



## Seridan (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ja, spiele sind zu 100% heruntergeladen.
Die anderen beiden Sachen muss ich heute Abend probieren.

Melde mich.


----------



## Seridan (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,




so nun habe ich beides versucht. Bei den laags geht die Geschwindigkeit zwar auf 12000 runter, aber ich denke das sollte doch auch noch reichen, oder?! Mit Kabel tut sich nicht viel. Bis ich den Kabel angesteckt habe und er sich ne Verbindung aufgebaut hat, geht die W-Lan Verbindung auch wieder besser. Aus WoW fliege ich trotzdem, da das Internet für nen kurzen Moment weg ist.

Kann es vllt an dem Kanal liegen auf dem das W-Lan sendet? Ich habe es manuell auf den 7er eingestellt, da wir hier bei uns im Haus um die 10 W-Lan Signale haben (der 7er wird von den anderen Geräten nicht verwendet).




MfG


----------



## eMJay (13. Oktober 2012)

Hast du mit Kabel nur 12k? 

Es kann sein dass bei dir was am Anschlüsse nicht ok ist. 

Evtl. Bei der Technik anrufen und sich beschweren dass du nur 12k hast. 

Bei mir hat es was gebracht ich hatte vor ca. einem Monat auch Probleme gehabt. Bei mir wurde das Modem der Verstärker so wie einige Kabel getauscht. Allerdings hatte ich nur Geschwindigkeits Probleme und dass mein Modem gerade so noch Signal hatte. 

Je nach dem wie kompetent die von Kabel BW sind. 

Bei Kabel Deutschland gibt es eine Funktion dass du bei den auf der Homepage einen Geschwindigkeits Test machen kannst der wird sofort dem Anschluss zugeordnet und gespeichert. Wenn man dann bei der Technik anruft und das Problem schildert  sehen die dass du nur 12000 hattest. Das musst du aber über LAN Kabel machen. Da WLAN mit dem dir 615 nicht auf 32000 kommt. Da gehen max 15000-25000. Dazu können die normal die Werte von dem Modem sehen und sagen ob alles ok ist. 

Am WLAN Kanal wird es nicht liegen der wird soviel ich noch weis je nachdem wie belegt ein Kanal ist allein gewechselt. Man sollte eh nur den 1. , 6. und 12. verwenden. Da die weit genug von einander sind. Wenn allerdings Zuviele Netze bei dir sind kann man das nicht einhalten. 

Für den Geschwindigkeits Test bitte das antivierenprogramm vorübergehend deaktivieren.


----------



## Seridan (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,




srry habe mich dann vllt etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Ich habe zu dem Zeitpunkt der laags 12000, allerdings über das W-Lan. Wenn ich den Kabel anschließe kriege ich die vollen 32000 rein (ab und zu auch mehr. Per W-Lan schwankt es oft, wenn es aber normal läuft kriege ich zwischen 25 - 32000 rein).

Wenn die laags beginnen und ich den Kabel anschließe, sind die Problem, bis er die Verbindung aufgebaut hat, wieder besser geworden. Aus WoW fliege ich aber trotzdem, da (wie ich vermute) die Internetverbindung über W-Lan/Kabel kurz weg war. Bis es sich aber normalisiert hat dauerts etwas, so lange bleibt die Geschwindigkeit bei ca. 12000.

Sehr komisch das ganze... Kabel Bw hatte ich vor ca. ner Woche per Mail angeschrieben, bisher habe ich von denen noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten. Ich warte nun noch bis Montag dann werde ich es per Telefon versuchen.




Danke für deine Hilfe!




MfG


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

Du schließt während dem Onlinezocken das Lan-Kabel (das Kabel, nicht der Kabel) an und wunderst dich das du rausfliegst? 

Ich würde ja behaupten es liegt an einer instabilen WLan Verbindung. Zu viele Funknetzwerke zu nah beieinander und das Wlan-Knäuel mit Verbindungsabbruchgarantie ist perfekt. Wenn es bei euch, wie du sagst, um die 10 Netzwerke gibt, und die sich alle schön auf Kanal 1 bis 10 knuddeln ist es klar das sie sich gegenseitig stören. Interessant wäre es daher was passiert, wenn du -von vornherein- über das Lan-Kabel verbunden bist, also nicht erst umsteckst wenn die Probleme auftreten.


----------



## eMJay (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja genau das wollte ich haben. Mal ein oder 2 Tage ohne WLAN Spielen und schauen ob da das gleich Problem auftritt. 

Hast du das DIR-615N (mit bgn?) bzw. mit was für Geschwindigkeit bist du mit dem Router verbunden? 130Mbit oder 300 Mbit


----------



## Seridan (13. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> <br>Du schließt während dem Onlinezocken das Lan-Kabel (das Kabel, nicht der Kabel) an und wunderst dich das du rausfliegst? <img src="http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/buffed/jester.gif"><br><br>


 Nein so war das nicht gemeint. Während dem zocken, wenn die Probleme auftreten habe ich sowieso für einen kurzen Augenblick kein Internet (vermute ich, da nichts mehr geht, kein Internet- Browser/kein WoW). Dann ist es ja wohl egal ob ich nun den Kabel einstecke oder nicht. Den Versuche, nur mit dem Kabel zu spielen muss ich noch testen. Dies gestalltet sich bei uns aber etwas...verzwickt, da ich kein langes Kabel habe und der Platz an dem der Router steht etwas... naja unwegsam ist. :/ Ich vermute auch das es an den unzähligen anderen Funkern hier im Haus liegt. Nur ist es bei uns ein echt großer Aufwand durchs komplette Haus, bzw. nur zu unseren beiden Rechner Kabel zu verlegen.  

@ emjay Er funkt mit (laut inSSIDer) max. 144.MfG

P.S. habe gerade nachgezählt, in der näheren Umgebung liegen 18 (!) Funker -.-


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

Seridan schrieb:


> Nur ist es bei uns ein echt großer Aufwand durchs komplette Haus, bzw. nur zu unseren beiden Rechner Kabel zu verlegen.



Kabelverlegen muss nicht sein. Mit sowas kann man das Stromnetz als "Lan Kabel" verwenden. http://www.amazon.de/Devolo-HSmini-Starter-Netzwerk-Steckdose/dp/B003VIRREK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1350153006&sr=8-11 nur mal als Beispiel, gibt sicher besseres. ^^


----------



## Seridan (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja an das habe ich auch bereits gedacht. Können andere, sollten sie hier im Haus auch soetwas verwenden, dann nicht auch mein Internet benutzen?


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

Seridan schrieb:


> Ja an das habe ich auch bereits gedacht. Können andere, sollten sie hier im Haus auch soetwas verwenden, dann nicht auch mein Internet benutzen?



Kenne mich da leider nicht 100%ig damit aus, aber solange deren Strom dann über den selben Stromzähler läuft ja. Wenn sie einen eigenen Stromzähler haben nein.


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde mal einen anderen W-LAN Kanal im Router einstellen- Standartmäßig stehen die auf Kanal 6 daher ist dieser Kanal immer überlastet wenn viele Netzwerke auf einem Punkt stehen.

Stell mal bitte von deinem jetzigen Kanal auf einen nicht ausgelasteten Kanal. Siehe Link

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Ratgeber-Kurse-DSL-WLAN-Stoerungsfreien-WLAN-Kanal-waehlen-3059433.html


Hier eine Erklärung wie die feststellen kannst, welche Kanäle keine Überlast tragen.


----------



## Seridan (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,




ja ich hatte dann gestern nochmals meinen Router resettet.

Habe danach dann nochmal den Kanal geändert, auf Kanal 13. bisher gabs keine Probleme mehr, naja vllt. hats ja geholfen! Danke euch!




MfG




P.S. gestern abend haben wohl noch n paar ihr w-lan eingeschaltet, die Zahl der Funker hat sich auf 25 erhöht ^^


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

Kein Problem  


Wo wohnst du denn ? neben mcdonalds und burgerking ?


----------



## Seridan (14. Oktober 2012)

Nabend, 




tjoa, also bisher gabs weniger Probleme. Zwar traten immer noch kleinere laags auf, aber es war auszuhalten.




W-Lan Router sind nicht gerade meine Spezialität, deshalb kommt jetzt evtl. ne dumme Frage.

Würde es etwas bringen einen Router zu besorgen der im 5 Ghz Bereich funkt? Kann das Signal dann jeder Pc/Laptop empfangen, oder muss ich meinen noch umrüsten?




MfG


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2012)

Dann hilft dir vielleicht dieser Artikel weiter! Klingt fast so als wäre der was für dich.

http://www.tomshardware.de/WLAN-WiFi-Streaming-uberwachung-Richtfunk,testberichte-240904-4.html


----------

